# Rare Helen Keller Photo Discovered



## ~Stella~ (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought this was really neat:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080306/ap_on_re_us/helen_keller_photograph



> Researchers have uncovered a rare photograph of a young Helen Keller with her teacher Anne Sullivan, nearly 120 years after it was taken on Cape Cod. The photograph, shot in July 1888 in Brewster, shows an 8-year-old Helen sitting outside in a light-colored dress, holding Sullivan's hand and cradling one of her beloved dolls........


 
Actual image, since it's a news/historical item:


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh wow! Great find!!


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 6, 2008)

heard this on NPR this morning on the way into work


----------



## Battou (Mar 6, 2008)

~Stella~ said:


> I thought this was really neat:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080306/ap_on_re_us/helen_keller_photograph
> 
> ...



The images copyright status has expired and is in public domain, it's legal so to speak.


The photo it self is an interesting find to say the least, it appears to be in immaculate condition as well.


----------



## usayit (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow.. that is amazing.

This is a good year for Photographic discoveries with this photo and the discovery of Robert Capa's lost negatives.


Helen Keller's story is/was a very inspirational story told in middle school.  I just read through her wikipedia page and even now was just as powerful as when if first read about her.  One thing that I never knew was the existence of a six-year old in the household by the name Martha Washington (daughter of the cook).  Martha and Helen created a series of signs to help with communication within the family household.  WOW...  thats an amazing feat for those two VERY young girls.  Makes me wonder why Martha didn't get much recognition in the stories told.


----------



## rmh159 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah that photo looks to be in REALLY good condition.  Cool to see how a good photo can really have a timeless impact on those who view it.  Inspirational on many levels.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 6, 2008)

usayit said:


> Makes me wonder why Martha didn't get much recognition in the stories told.


 
Probably because she was Black and therefore considered unimportant.

Ugh.


----------

